# "still No Legitimate Help, On Getting Tegra 2 Apps Up And Running On Our Touchpads"



## herk718 (Sep 27, 2011)

Many people confirming that there able to run tegra 2 games (Shadowgun,etc..) on there touchpads. I have yet to come across a proper solution to get minds up and running. I've tried everything from chainfire3D pro 3.3 w/ all three PLUGINS, to editing build.prop (Also swapping fingerprints from know working tegra 2 props. I searched and tried virtually every method Google haves to offer (clearing market cache, then rebooting) still no luck







So I'm making this thread for some legit insight on how to get it working right







So if you care to share known "New" working methods so us in the community that don't have it working yet, can soon







be my guess







Oh yeah, To whom it may concern, Thanks in Advance.... Enjoy your day.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

herk718 said:


> ...I'm making this thread for some legit insight on how to get it working right...


Buy a Tegra 2 based tablet. Problem solved!


----------



## herk718 (Sep 27, 2011)

Save your trolling for other thread, SMART ASS!!!


----------



## herk718 (Sep 27, 2011)

Real help people......


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> Buy a Tegra 2 based tablet. Problem solved!


This. I mentioned in the previous thread that you could use a tegra 2 phone or tablet, download the app and just pull the APK file. Thats the only way you're probably going to get it to work.


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

make changes in chainfire as default settings and then restart the touchpad, try the game then.

you can test the chainfire settings by going into your photo gallery.. if the reduce texture size is enabled, then your gallery will look unimpressive..


----------



## herk718 (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't even download the tegra 2 games off the market, its a yellow message at the top that reads unsupported device







and I've edited the build.prop a million times already. Still no luck, but thanks for your feedback. It might can help others that's reading


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> Buy a Tegra 2 based tablet. Problem solved!


This. I mentioned in the previous thread that you could use a tegra 2 phone or tablet, download the app and just pull the APK file. Thats the only way you're probably going to get it to work.
[/quote]
I don't think the OP is getting it.
Problem is, OP is wanting a 100% successful method to circumvent compatibility checks made by the market (check for Tegra 2). No method of circumventing this is 100% successful. This is why there are several different methods that users have suggested. The *only* 100% successful way to download apps that require Tegra 2 is to use a Tegra 2 based device to do it.
So OP, before you start yelling "troll" and saying I'm a smart ass, maybe you should think harder about what you're asking.


----------



## canyoufindben (Jun 8, 2011)

In Chainfire 3D you have to run "Fix Market settings" to make Tegra2 apps available to you. I'm running Sprinkle Riptide GO, Pinball HD, and the Tegra version of Dungeon Defender on my touchpad. I've made zero build.prop edits myself, I've only modified CM7 Alpha 2.1 with a Honeycomb theme for Theme Chooser, and only have NVIDIA plugin installed. I've just been waiting to see if someone reports ShadowGun running before I drop the $5 for it.


----------



## selk (Oct 18, 2011)

The following worked for me:
1. Purchase chainfire3d pro from market
2. Download and install nvidia plugin (Google it)
3. Use chainfire3d to fix market
4. Get free TegraZone app
5. In chainfire3d change per-app settings for TegraZone to use nvidia plugin
6. Run TegraZone and buy stuff.


----------



## Bei Fei (Oct 13, 2011)

I am getting an error while installing the chainfire3d driver. I don't have write permissions for the /system folder. Does anyone know what I can do to force write permission? I have already tried to use root explorer it is not able to change the permission levels.


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

Bei Fei said:


> I am getting an error while installing the chainfire3d driver. I don't have write permissions for the /system folder. Does anyone know what I can do to force write permission? I have already tried to use root explorer it is not able to change the permission levels.


Which version of Alpha are you running? I ran fix permissions from the recovery and that fixed all those issues (I think it was fixed in Apha 2 as well)


----------



## selk (Oct 18, 2011)

Are you using alpha 2.1? You can try to load into clockwork and wipe cache partition or reinstall alpha 2.1 ROM if it does not help - it would not remove any apps or reset your settings.


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

Bei Fei said:


> I am getting an error while installing the chainfire3d driver. I don't have write permissions for the /system folder. Does anyone know what I can do to force write permission? I have already tried to use root explorer it is not able to change the permission levels.


open root explorer, navigate to system directory, click the r/w button up top, go back to cf3d and you should be good. must have the paid root explorer.

edit: sorry, just read your post again and i see you've tried root explorer............


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

I successfully downloaded Shadowgun and played it on my TP. Only problem that I've run into, is that the newest update to Shadowgun has borked some of the texture files, so the player's gun, and enemies are "invisible". Haven't figured out a fix yet.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

selk said:


> The following worked for me:
> 1. Purchase chainfire3d pro from market
> 2. Download and install nvidia plugin (Google it)
> 3. Use chainfire3d to fix market
> ...


Followed this and it worked... except once I set each game to run using nvidia plugin I launch it from chainfire... it worked then.


----------



## canyoufindben (Jun 8, 2011)

scott.743 said:


> I successfully downloaded Shadowgun and played it on my TP. Only problem that I've run into, is that the newest update to Shadowgun has borked some of the texture files, so the player's gun, and enemies are "invisible". Haven't figured out a fix yet.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Some forum fixes is to delete the folder on the sdcard that the game downloaded textures and such too and redownload it. It's not isolated to the Touchpad.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tegra games are rather easy to get working. I have pinball for tegra, 9mm THD, Fruit Ninja THD, Guerrilla Bob THD, Galaxy on Fire THD, and of course Shadow Gun. Chainfire 3D is usually all that is needed. Take a look at my Gameloft compatibility thread for directions on the games I just mentioned.


----------



## Padillla (Oct 12, 2011)

I have Chainfire 3D pro since it was launched, I use it on my SGS i9000, and it works flawlessly with the first nvidia plugin launched.
Just do a "Fix market settings" download tegra zone,, install flemard marketfix and you are good to go!

The only I had was the system r/w error, just reflash CM from CWM, it worked for me.

The barrels on Samurai Vengeance looks funny on my tp, everything else is great.

Gotta test if Shadowgun runs, I tried Backstab but is says not compatible and kicked me out... I hate gameloft, so im not gonna beg them for compatibility, they lost me as a client long time ago.

Actually somebody know if it is possible to run Bang Bang Racing? I heard it was impossible on my SGS cuz it requires dual core, but, we have a dual core here! 
I just don't wanna download a big bunch of stuff for nothing.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

herk718 said:


> Many people confirming that there able to run tegra 2 games (Shadowgun,etc..) on there touchpads. I have yet to come across a proper solution to get minds up and running. I've tried everything from chainfire3D pro 3.3 w/ all three PLUGINS, to editing build.prop (Also swapping fingerprints from know working tegra 2 props. I searched and tried virtually every method Google haves to offer (clearing market cache, then rebooting) still no luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you write out every thing you enabled and did in detail. in your OP you neglected to mention things that are said SPECIFICALLY on the chainfire thread on xda. Details get better help faster


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

And keep it at just chainfire settings for now. majority of people only need that, you might have missed something fundamental if nothing else is working


----------



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

So, no way to download these apps from the market without the Pro version of Chainfire? Its a total mystery that only they have solved?


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm still not sure what's going on with the market fix. I got my tpuchpad the day the 3.0.4 update came out for webos. I did the update then installed cm7 alpha 2.1. I did not install the market fix app. I was able to install chainfire3d pro with no issues. Had a few glitches getting the drivers downloaded to the correct directories but finally got it to work using root explorer (paid version). 
I downloaded shadowgun from tegrazone, set chainfire3d to the tegra driver and everything works. I tried ground effect pro xhd but could not get it to run on cm7 however, there is a version on webos and it works flawlessly.

I would really like to help those having issues with tegra apps but , so far, I have not had to change any build props or make any of the changes everyone seems to be making. It just works. I guess I'm just one of the lucky ones.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

@goggles8, I have been working in the IT community for over 30 years and I fail to understand people who want to flame a poster on a forum. Your comment highlights everything that has gone wrong with the community in the last few years.

I started out writing unix code on a mainframe in '71 and, over the years, I have asked questions that, in hindsight, might have sounded stupid to others but never got the type off responses I see in the forums today. If you have constructive input to the question asked, I'm sure the poster would appreciate it but your comments do not instruct or inform and are only meant to do harm to the community you call yourself a part of.

Just my .02.....

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## goggles8 (Oct 24, 2011)

moshe5368 said:


> @goggles8, I have been working in the IT community for over 30 years and I fail to understand people who want to flame a poster on a forum. Your comment highlights everything that has gone wrong with the community in the last few years.
> 
> I started out writing unix code on a mainframe in '71 and, over the years, I have asked questions that, in hindsight, might have sounded stupid to others but never got the type off responses I see in the forums today. If you have constructive input to the question asked, I'm sure the poster would appreciate it but your comments do not instruct or inform and are only meant to do harm to the community you call yourself a part of.
> 
> ...


There are no stupid questions... only stupid people asking them








What is "unix code" I have not heard of that programming language.

I work with a LOT of different IT employees and have for the past decade. The best thing that can be done for herk718 is to let him find out how to do things himself. If everyone just hands em what he asks for - he gets on a kind of mental welfare (he actually is clearly already there) where he can't figure out how to do anything on his own. If he truly can't find the info himself (I tried this myself and was up and funning in about 20 minutes start to finish) than my original statement stands. Oh I'm not saying that he is stupid in all facets of knowledge... Just technology.

As far as flaming goes... no I did not flame him, he asks a question in multiple places and is mucking up the forum with worthless garbage. Keep the knowledge pure and free of trash like double posts when the info is already everywhere to be found. That deserves a reprimand IMO, not a flame at all.

That is the problem with the community. Too many lazy ungrateful entitlists with loud mouths and no manners.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright guys I guess I need to explain simple forum etiquette.

Read the *Forum Rules*. Specifically the first rule "*We treat the members here as family, and expect you to do the same*".

Better yet treat members as you would any stranger in public.
If you witnessed a stranger attempting to open a door that was pull only by pushing would you berate them for not reading the label on the door? 99% of you would simply go about your business; never bothering with something as uninteresting as this. If you are the type of person who would waste your time in this way then I suggest you learn to bottle that urge on *RootzWiki* or get ready to find another forum.

If you find a member's posts to be insufferable in some way realize you have no obligation or right to reply. This is where you should go find a thread that interests you or where you may have something to contribute. If you would rather not read a specific users posts then go to their profile page then click *Add to ignore list* & you will never see their posts again. This will not only better your experience but that of the whole forum as most threads are for instruction & community while *none are for arguments or insults*. After all this is a forum & depriving someone of interaction is your only real recourse.

If you see a post that you believe breaks the *Forum Rules* *report it*. Understand that it if you engage in an argument *for any reason* that you are also in violation of the forum rules. You will be better served to use the *report button* than to have your own posting privileges limited or revoked as well.

*This post is not a request. If you if you are unable to post within **RootzWiki's** Forum Rules then you will no longer post on **RootzWiki. *


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

I was having a problem where the Market would show Chainfire as being incompatible. Reflashing the market fix took care of that, then purchased Chainfire Pro, and have been able to play Tegra games with no problems.


----------



## eQDarkness (Oct 23, 2011)

Padillla said:


> Gotta test if Shadowgun runs, I tried Backstab but is says not compatible and kicked me out... I hate gameloft, so im not gonna beg them for compatibility, they lost me as a client long time ago


Backstab just needs powervr plugin









Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

I initially had difficulties getting the chainfire drivers loaded to the correct directory for chainfire to locate them. If you find that the market is not recognizing your device, you can go to manage applications and clear data/cache for the market app. Some folks have used the market fix posted previously but I have no experience with that fix. Have never had to use it. I have made no changes to the build.prop file but did have issues downloading and running the tegrazone app until I cleared the cache on the market app. The tegrazone app will cause compatibality issues unless you have installed chainfire3d pro and at least the tegra driver. I went into the chainfire settings and selected the option to hide chainfire from the app. This seemed to work as I have Shadowgun and Galaxy of Fire2 running with no issues.

The OP can PM me for additional assistance if you wish.

Ps goggles8, unix was around long before linux. I would suggest you google MIT or Cal Tech unix labs. I started working on mainframes under DARPANET.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

